# L&M Vancouver Gibson ES-LP P90 VOS Goldtop



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not a bad price at $2,800 + tax. 





__





Gear Hunter


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's still an excellent price.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

dmc69 said:


> Not a bad price at $2,800 + tax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder what the weight is?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I think one of those came up here, and then sold right away, for $2200 just a week or so ago.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug B said:


> Wonder what the weight is?


Mine is 6.2lbs I have read others that are less than 6lbs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yeah I considered going for it until I realized I have no idea what the neck is like. The price is right.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Budda said:


> Yeah I considered going for it until I realized I have no idea what the neck is like. The price is right.


Go for it and if the neck is not right, you can easily sell it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chito said:


> Go for it and if the neck is not right, you can easily sell it.


Trying not to buy gear for a few months and build up some funds.

It'll probably be gone by tonight lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Budda said:


> Trying not to buy gear for a few months and build up some funds.
> 
> It'll probably be gone by tonight lol


Does L & M do layaway? Would they hold it for you for a small monthly payment?


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

player99 said:


> Does L & M do layaway? Would they hold it for you for a small monthly payment?


Lay-away, pay as you go, they have always been pretty good about handing out equipment without money, well back in the day anyhow. I bet they still do.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

player99 said:


> Does L & M do layaway? Would they hold it for you for a small monthly payment?


Yes.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I'm not generally a big fan of ES LP's, but that is pretty!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

This one has @Budda `s name written on it !!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> This one has @Budda `s name written on it !!!


The 594 for 4199 is calling too.


----------



## Yvr2ss (Feb 16, 2021)

That guitar has been sitting for months, it was listed at 2599 at boxing day few months ago. Went and took a look, nice axe!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’m still wondering, where are these P90s you speak of?


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Chito said:


> Mine is 6.2lbs I have read others that are less than 6lbs.


Not too shabby! 

How is the sound? I would imagine it's part way between a LP and a 335?

Cheers

Doug


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Is the neck broken?
Look at the 2nd and 5th pics


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m still wondering, where are these P90s you speak of?


D'oh! Apparently me not being so active on this forum anymore has meant I don't know what pickup types are anymore.


----------

